# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  java.lang.object cannot be resolved

## hammag

slt,


j'ai un problme pour excuter des servlets, chaque fois je heurte au message d'erreur suivant :




> the type java.lang.object cannot be resolved. it is indirectly refernced from required .class files


ce pb survient seulement avec les servlets. Avec les autres applications java, il n'y a aucun pb.

cdt

----------


## _Mac_

Tu ne donnes pas assez de dtails sur ces servlets, mais quoi qu'il en soit, y a un truc qui me choque dans le message d'erreur : c'est object crit avec un petit o, et non pas Object avec un grand O. Est-ce une faute de frappe en crivant ton post ou est-ce vraiment le cas ? Si c'est a, je me demande d'o a peut venir et comment le compilateur peut laisser passer un truc pareil.

----------


## hammag

non, c une faute de frape !

----------


## OButterlin

Tu t'es amus  taper le message d'erreur en anglais ???

----------


## _Mac_

Plutt balot, cette erreur... T'aurais pas un pb de java_home qui ne pointerait pas sur la home de ton excutable java, des fois ? Sinon, pas d'autres ides, vu que tu ne files pas plus d'erreur (par exemple, le serveur d'appli, l'OS, tout a).

----------


## hammag

la variable java_home, est bien configure. 
pour le serveur d'appli, j'utilise JOnAS.

----------


## fabszn

Hello,

Effectivement, il faudrait que tu sois un peu plus explicite et que tu donnes un peu plus d'infos si tu veux que l'on t'aide.

Dans le cas contraire je ne vois pas l'intret de ton post!

----------


## florentB

Ce message apparat normalement lorsque le chemin vers la JRE est mauvais : il ne trouve pas la classe Object qui est d'origine dans le JRE.

Peut etre une config sur ton serveur  faire.

----------


## OButterlin

Tu n'aurais pas un objet qui "extends" java.lang.object ?
Et sinon (comme tu ne m'as pas rpondu), tu as tap le message en anglais ou tu l'as copi tel quel ?

----------


## ep31

J'ai eu le mme problme en rinstallant eclipse,
il suffit d'aller dans le Java Build Path et respcifier le jdk que tu utilises

----------

